# Door to door container shipping



## CambridgeMart (11 mo ago)

We will be moving from the UK to Finland in the second half of 2022; because I have a workshop of machine tools to move, as well as a lot of other possessions, we have purchased our own containers to move the majority of our belongings. I need to find a company who will do door to door shipping of a pair of 20' ISO containers; I have looked for a company to do this, but they are other moving companies who only move the contents (i.e. they do all the packing and use their own vehicles or containers), or they don't cover Europe.
Has anyone had any (good) experience of a shipping company who offers this service?


----------

